# Deus Ex : Human Revolution



## 240V (Apr 21, 2008)

Interesting game. One that you can play any way you like (bad guy, nice guy or anywhere in between). Cross between shooter and RPG. 
Native 3D with recent AMD Vcards! 3D works with my Acer H5360 projector and 6970 Vcard. 
Get it on Steam.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I am seeing a lot of good reviews for this game and thinking about picking it up soon :T


----------



## rbcollins (Aug 5, 2011)

I am liking it so far


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Just started the mission level . hard on DUES EX setting. Nice graphics . not overdone on the eye candy


----------

